# Large Room Speakers



## v247799 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello. I am looking to upgrade my home theater system for a rather large living room with very high celilings. The room is 14x24 and I plan to have the seating against one wall and the TV/Front speakers along the other wall of the 24' end. The room also has cathedral ceilings so I am looking to buy speakers that will fill the room. I have been told the MartinLogan EFX (hybrid electrostatic loudspeaker) speakers are perfect for large rooms because they are electrostatic. I have also seen their new Motion SLM XL speakers which seem nice, but not sure of the difference and if the performance would be less. I would prefer to be able to mount the speakers which is why I am looking at these two. Any guidance on the difference or any other mountable loudspeakers that would work for a large room? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Are you limited to the size of the speakers? What is your budget?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

In my opinion it will be very hard to get adequate sound levels from on wall speakers of the size of the ML Motion or Def Tech Mythos 10 from 24 feet back, and such a big room. I don't know your budget but if you can afford them I would look at the Totem Tribe series for on wall speakers for a room that size or move them off the wall and into the room going with a electrostatic such as the ML Electromotion or a Magnapan 1.7. Is your screen projection? An on wall plasma? I wonder if the on wall caveat is to do with hiding the speakers behind a perforated screen.


----------

